# audit tools



## TTcpc (Jun 24, 2014)

Hello,

Can anyone give me some recommendations (good or bad) for audit tools that you use?  I am looking for an audit tool program that will allow me to present findings in a more professional manner than the paper tools, perform reporting features such as trending and statistics.  I am particularly interested in anyone's experience with/opinion of Decision Health's E/M ProCheck.  

Thanks!


----------



## strumbull (Jun 26, 2014)

I have used Intelicode for 6 years and love it.


----------



## Melissasuewashburn (Jul 2, 2014)

I have to say that I love Intelicode Pro. I used the paper version of the same form at a previous job and while okay it seemed like a waste because we would print the forms, use them, attach and store them, until eventually scanning them into the computer. 

Intelicode makes it so that you can perform the audit right on the screen and save it to the computer without ever having to have a sheet of paper. It also makes presenting information easy by allowing you to use filters and user created macros to run reports that are very professional looking. I love how easy it is to review my physicians audits for a particular billing period by physician. If your physicians actually code their own office level (one of my previous jobs had the coder using the audit tool to assign E/M with the physician having no idea what level they had just provided until it was billed) it allows you to see the accuracy of the physicians coding. Plus it allows you to type notes that are displayed in the reports - helpful, as it allows you to document issues with dictation, reasoning on not counting/counting a DX or other element, documenting reasoning of why an E/M was either lower or higher than the physician coded, etc. all at the time of the audit, rather than having to go back through and calculate/document this information at the end of the month.

I love this audit program so much that I have recommended it to my former employer and will definitely recommend it to any future employers if the program is still around.


----------

